# Oil Pressure sensors



## asshauler (Apr 22, 2008)

Can anyone tell which of the 2 sending unit/sensors in the picture is the correct original one for a 1965 Rally gauge oil pressure gauge? The previous owner put a red oil pressure idiot light in the dash and I don't know which wire went to what. Hopefully the picture is attached. I'm deleting the stupid light. I just want the original gauge

Thanks!
Philip


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The one that`s facing down with the black on it is for the light. The bell style is the one for the gauge.


----------

